# Uber passenger kicked out windshield, told service dog to 'kill' cop



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Mary Boettcher's latest arrest includes a ("service-dog-aided") attack on a cop.

According to her criminal history, Mary Boettcher has had issues related to alcohol and misbehavior.

WCCO reports, after an Uber driver called 911 to report that a "very intoxicated" passenger had "freaked out," kicking out his windshield (!) and damaging his cellphone.

Boettcher's alleged mini-crime spree wasn't over. When a Mankato Police Department officer came to her home to confront her, she refused to talk, and tried shutting the door on him. The officer wedged his leg into the doorway, propping it open.

That's when Boettcher commanded a dog weighing "between 25 and 30 pounds" to "kill" the cop, according to the complaint. The pet complied, attacking the cop's legs as he reached for Boettcher and tried to pull her through the door.

The cop lost his balance, and he, Boettcher, and the dog all tumbled into the front yard of the home. A second officer seized Boettcher, putting her in handcuffs, while the first managed to subdue the dog. The biting attack left the officer with "five wounds on his legs," per WCCO.

First-degree property damage has a maximum sentence of five years in prison and/or a $10,000 fine. If it's determined Boettcher's (dog-assisted) assault of the officer inflicted "demonstrable bodily harm," that offense carries a maximum penalty of three years in prison and/or a $6,000 fine.

http://www.citypages.com/news/charg...out-windshield-told-dog-to-kill-cop/468043503


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Wheres the dashcam when you need one.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

She looks sketchy!  Better check inbetween the seats to make sure none of her meth fell inbetween!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> She looks sketchy!  Better check inbetween the seats to make sure none of her meth fell inbetween!


Looks very loose too.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

What an ugly mut.


Poor dog to be stuck with her.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> What an ugly mut.
> 
> .


She just wasn't expecting company


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Good thing the Uber driver didn't have a gun for defense, might have lost their job.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Reason #4 I’d rather drive a taxi.

Not only would I not pay a dime for customer damage but I’d also get to refund off my taxi rental for lost time, and chances are high I could just get a different taxi the next day.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Reason #4 I'd rather drive a taxi.
> 
> Not only would I not pay a dime for customer damage but I'd also get to refund off my taxi rental for lost time, and chances are high I could just get a different taxi the next day.


Uber would pay something for damage. Insurance company might or may not on comprehensive.

The woman would have restitution to pay.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Mary Boettcher's latest arrest includes a (dog-aided) attack on a cop.
> 
> According to her criminal history, Mary Boettcher has had issues related to alcohol and misbehavior.
> 
> ...


This girl should clearly give up drinking, but the cop was in the wrong. He can not enter her dwelling without a warrant. Typical cop thinks he can do whatever he wants and the laws don't apply to him. The girl does not have to engage in conversation with him, and he can not force his way into her house. He can also not try and drag her through the front door just because he wants to talk to her. Lots of problems for the cops in this case, Too bad she didn't have a pit bull.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

freeFromUber said:


> This girl should clearly give up drinking, but the cop was in the wrong. He can not enter her dwelling without a warrant. Typical cop thinks he can do whatever he wants and the laws don't apply to him. The girl does not have to engage in conversation with him, and he can not force his way into her house. Too bad she didn't have a pit bull.


2 words

Probable cause

Also the police can detain you (without proof of a crime) solely for the act of fleeing or evading the police if they say 1 word to you. Running/hiding from the police is probable cause that you are up to no good. They also can enter and search a residence if they are chasing someone into it.

Her running into her house and evading the police gave the police the ability to enter her house to chase her.



FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Uber would pay something for damage. Insurance company might or may not on comprehensive.
> 
> The woman would have restitution to pay.


How long would that take?

Cause i can be back in a taxi the next day, or even in as little as an hour or two if there are some taxis sitting idle.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> How long would that take?
> 
> Cause i can be back in a taxi the next day, or even in as little as an hour or two if there are some taxis sitting idle.


I got put in a new car in two weeks, while I leased a taxi. You must like hearing that ghetto crap over the air?


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> 2 words
> 
> Probable cause
> 
> ...


Every single sentence in your post if factually incorrect.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

freeFromUber said:


> Every single sentence in your post if factually incorrect.


your misunderstanding the power of probable cause.

Is it right?

ehh

Is it the law?

not really

Will the police do it anyway?

Yes..

Will the court uphold the search?

more than likely.

probable cause
N. sufficient reason based upon known facts to believe a crime has been committed or that certain property is connected with a crime. Probable cause must exist for a law enforcement officer to make an arrest without a warrant, search without a warrant, or seize property in the belief the items were evidence of a crime. While some cases are easy (pistols and illicit drugs in plain sight, gunshots, a suspect running from a liquor store with a clerk screaming "help"), actions "typical" of drug dealers, burglars, prostitutes, thieves, or people with guilt "written across their faces," are more difficult to categorize. "Probable cause" is often subjective, but if the police officer's belief or even hunch was correct, finding stolen goods, the hidden weapon or drugs may be claimed as self-fulfilling proof of probable cause. Technically, probable cause has to exist prior to arrest, search or seizure.

An accusation from the driver that the person trashed their car and caused felony level damage is probably enough for probable cause.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> your misunderstanding the power of probable cause.
> 
> Is it right?
> 
> ...


You're missing the whole point. Nowhere in that article does it say the police chased the girl to her house. It says they went to her house TO TALK TO HER. She does not have to talk to the cops. If she decides to close the door, the conversation is over. The cop CAN NOT PUT HIS LEG IN HER HOUSE to stop her from closing the door. Then he compounds his F-up by dragging her out of the house....100% illegal.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> your misunderstanding the power of probable cause.
> 
> Is it right?
> 
> ...


The court should view the footage from the officer's body camera.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

One crazy "Boettch". Drugs did a number on that poor girl. She looks every year of 36 and then some. I guess we can add "attack police" to the list of answers to "What service is your dog trained to perform?"


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

3 Hole Sally...


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

freeFromUber said:


> You're missing the whole point. Nowhere in that article does it say the police chased the girl to her house. It says they went to her house TO TALK TO HER. She does not have to talk to the cops. If she decides to close the door, the conversation is over. The cop CAN NOT PUT HIS LEG IN HER HOUSE to stop her from closing the door. Then he compounds his F-up by dragging her out of the house....100% illegal.


He had probable cause, the end.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> I can't imagine how frustrating it must be to not be able to summon a cogent response to back up your claim against someone you consider dumb.


You can't imagine that because you don't have the requisite amount of brain cells to be able to do such a difficult task. Probable cause does not pertain to this situation. The Unites States still abides by the U. S. Constitution so you should familiarize yourself with it and with the 4th amendment, before you pretend to know something you have no clue about.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

freeFromUber said:


> You can't imagine that because you don't have the requisite amount of brain cells to be able to do such a difficult task. Probable cause does not pertain to this situation. The Unites States still abides by the U. S. Constitution so you should familiarize yourself with it and with the 4th amendment, before you pretend to know something you have no clue about.


I'm the one who knows what I'm talking about & I'm enjoying you not be able to back up your claim. By all means, please cite a court case that explains why this would not be probable cause and shows that the cop broke the law in putting his foot in the door.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> I'm the one who knows what I'm talking about & I'm enjoying you not be able to back up your claim. By all means, please cite a court case that explains why this would not be probable cause and shows that the cop broke the law in putting his foot in the door.


The cops went to her house "to talk to her." They did not witness her in the commission of a crime, or fleeing the scene of a crime. She is not obligated to talk to them, to open her door or to allow them in her home. The cops are not permitted to enter her dwelling unless invited or they have a warrant. Neither occurred. So they screwed the pooch, so to speak. You should go back and finish your elementary school education.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

freeFromUber said:


> The cops went to her house "to talk to her." They did not witness her in the commission of a crime, or fleeing the scene of a crime. She is not obligated to talk to them, to open her door or to allow them in her home. The cops are not permitted to enter her dwelling unless invited or they have a warrant. Neither occurred. So they screwed the pooch, so to speak. You should go back and finish your elementary school education.


So you don't have anything at all to back you up. Not a single court case, nor can you explain what probable cause is.
Again, what law prohibits the cop from putting his foot in the door? Looking forward to your answer.
No warrant is needed when a cop has probable cause.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> So you don't have anything at all to back you up. Not a single court case, nor can you explain what probable cause is.
> Again, what law prohibits the cop from putting his foot in the door? Looking forward to your answer.
> No warrant is needed when a cop has probable cause.


Probable cause of what? You must have heard that phrase on a police show, but you clearly don't understand the legal meaning or when it applies...the cop had probable cause to attempt to enter her house and to physically drag her outside because of what.,,,,?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

freeFromUber said:


> Probable cause of what? You must have heard that phrase on a police show, but you clearly don't understand the legal meaning or when it applies...the cop had probable cause to attempt to enter her house and to physically drag her outside because of what.,,,,?


You didn't address anything I asked.
Let's start with the fact that the article stated she had a known criminal background, and the officer knew this. There's also the fact that she voluntarily opened the door and voluntarily spoke with the officer. You also don't know what she said to the cop, she could have admitted to what the driver accused her of.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

freeFromUber said:


> Probable cause of what? You must have heard that phrase on a police show, but you clearly don't understand the legal meaning or when it applies...the cop had probable cause to attempt to enter her house and to physically drag her outside because of what.,,,,?


Umm, how do you know why the cops went to her house? Because of what you read in a newspaper story? Regardless of what a reporter wrote it seems unlikely that they were there just to talk to her. They didn't just pick her door to knock on at random. IF the uber driver called the police and said the woman who damaged my car went into that apartment then they have probable cause even if they tell her they just want to talk to her. There's a reason why they knocked on her door, it wasn't just to canvas the neighborhood. Please stop being so obtuse. The police do occasionally abuse their power, let's save the outrage for a real example.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> You didn't address anything I asked.
> Let's start with the fact that the article stated she had a known criminal background, and the officer knew this. There's also the fact that she voluntarily opened the door and voluntarily spoke with the officer. You also don't know what she said to the cop, she could have admitted to what the driver accused her of.


Criminal background is irrelevant. The fact she opened the door is irrelevant. The fact she spoke to the cop is irrelevant. Unless the cop saw her commit a crime or fleeing from the scene of a crime, he cannot enter her house without a warrant, unless invited. I really don't think she invited him in...but you probably do.



Disgusted Driver said:


> Umm, how do you know why the cops went to her house? Because of what you read in a newspaper story? Regardless of what a reporter wrote it seems unlikely that they were there just to talk to her. They didn't just pick her door to knock on at random. IF the uber driver called the police and said the woman who damaged my car went into that apartment then they have probable cause even if they tell her they just want to talk to her. There's a reason why they knocked on her door, it wasn't just to canvas the neighborhood. Please stop being so obtuse. The police do occasionally abuse their power, let's save the outrage for a real example.


Now you're just making sh!t up as a hypothesis to defend illegal police behavior..I understand, but I don't agree with it.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

freeFromUber said:


> Criminal background is irrelevant. The fact she opened the door is irrelevant. The fact she spoke to the cop is irrelevant. Unless the cop saw her commit a crime or fleeing from the scene of a crime, he cannot enter her house without a warrant, unless invited. I really don't think she invited him in...but you probably do.


Nope. All those things are 100% relevant. Have you found anything at all to back up your claim?
Based on your logic if a cop gets a report of a stolen car and pulls someone whose car matches the description over, that driver can just drive away from the cop anytime they want. Are you saying that's legal for the driver?


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> Nope. All those things are 100% relevant. Have you found anything at all to back up your claim?
> Based on your logic if a cop gets a report of a stolen car and pulls someone whose car matches the description over, that driver can just drive away from the cop anytime they want. Are you saying that's legal for the driver?


Stupid comparison. Legally speaking, a car is A LOT different than a house. You should know that Einstein.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm not an attorney and i don't play one on tv but just from actually reading the article, it appears that police were called, she was a suspect and by attempting to close the door, she was at the very least interfering with a police investigation. Police have a right to chase a suspect even into a house. Whether anything they see in the house is admissible, that's an entirely different story and possibly something they need a warrant for but they do not need a warrant to chase a suspect. Then we have the issue off a dog attack. Even if the police engage in illegal behavior it does not give you the right to break the law. You are supposed to comply and let your attorney argue about it not assault the police.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm not an attorney and i don't play one on tv but just from actually reading the article, it appears that police were called, she was a suspect and by attempting to close the door, she was at the very least interfering with a police investigation. Police have a right to chase a suspect even into a house. Whether anything they see in the house is admissible, that's an entirely different story and possibly something they need a warrant for but they do not need a warrant to chase a suspect. Then we have the issue off a dog attack. Even if the police engage in illegal behavior it does not give you the right to break the law. You are supposed to comply and let your attorney argue about it not assault the police.


Good points...the cops can chase you into your house, in most cases if it is during the commission of a suspected crime, but not always. That is not what happened here. If you go by what the article says...the cops went to her house to talk to her....no search warrent was mentioned. She decides to end the conversation and close the door. THAT'S IT....IT'S OVER. The cop CAN NOT ENTER HER HOUSE UNLESS INVITED. I'm pretty sure she was not inviting them in. Let's not even start talking about the cop grabbing her and pulling her outside.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

freeFromUber said:


> Good points...the cops can chase you into your house, in most cases if it is during the commission of a suspected crime, but not always. That is not what happened here. If you go by what the article says...the cops went to her house to talk to her....no search warrent was mentioned. She decides to end the conversation and close the door. THAT'S IT....IT'S OVER. The cop CAN NOT ENTER HER HOUSE UNLESS INVITED. I'm pretty sure she was not inviting them in. Let's not even start talking about the cop grabbing her and pulling her outside.


Except in this case where what the cop did was legal.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> Except in this case where what the cop did was legal.


Idiot.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Why does the title of this thread say the dog was a Service Dog?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

freeFromUber said:


> Idiot.


Glad to see you signing your posts. Still haven't answered any of my questions.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> Glad to see you signing your posts. Still haven't answered any of my questions.


I can't dumb down my responses any further, just for you. Everything is right in front of you. If you can't read and comprehend English, it's your problem, not mine.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

freeFromUber said:


> I can't dumb die my responses any further, just for you. Everything is right in front of you. If you can't read and comprehend English, it's your problem, not mine.


You haven't responded to what I asked. You deflecting and ran away. You have nothing to back up your claim.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

freeFromUber said:


> Good points...the cops can chase you into your house, in most cases if it is during the commission of a suspected crime, but not always. That is not what happened here. If you go by what the article says...the cops went to her house to talk to her....no search warrent was mentioned. She decides to end the conversation and close the door. THAT'S IT....IT'S OVER. The cop CAN NOT ENTER HER HOUSE UNLESS INVITED. I'm pretty sure she was not inviting them in. Let's not even start talking about the cop grabbing her and pulling her outside.


Just one problem: where did you come up with the notion that the police just came to talk to her. They were in the process of talking to her BUT I doubt that was the reason they actually came to her house. This may seem like a subtlety but it's a crucial distinction.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Just one problem: where did you come up with the notion that the police just came to talk to her. They were in the process of talking to her BUT I doubt that was the reason they actually came to her house. This may seem like a subtlety but it's a crucial distinction.


Come on man...READ the article...the police department came to her house to confront her regarding the alleged mini-crime spree. She does not have to talk to the cops, and unless they have a warrent, they are not legally getting in that house. Whatever "reason" they had for going to the house doesn't matter...no warrent, no entry...have a nice day.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

freeFromUber said:


> Come on man...READ the article...the police department came to her house to confront her regarding the alleged mini-crime spree. She does not have to talk to the cops, and unless they have a warrent, they are not legally getting in that house. Whatever "reason" they had for going to the house doesn't matter...no warrent, no entry...have a nice day.


 they came to "confront her", what does that mean? It's more than talk, trust me. She was a suspect. She attempted to flee, they pushed in to apprehend her. My guess (i don't know all the facts as you appear to) is that it will stand no problem and was completely lawful. By the way, my reading comprehension skills are excellent, it would appear that i can see subtleties and nuance where you appear to be locked in to your position at all costs, its all black and white.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> Come on man...READ the article...the police department came to her house to confront her regarding the alleged mini-crime spree. She does not have to talk to the cops, and unless they have a warrent, they are not legally getting in that house. Whatever "reason" they had for going to the house doesn't matter...no warrent, no entry...have a nice day.


Respectfully, it sounds like the police were conducting an investigation after the Uber driver called 911, yes? A broken window, a damaged phone with the suspect's information possibly still on it, and a sober Uber driver was evidence that pointed to the (drunk) suspect. My guess: the police got this one right - From the article:

''WCCO reports, after an Uber driver called 911 to report that a "very intoxicated" passenger had "freaked out," kicking out his windshield (!) and damaging his cellphone.

Boettcher's alleged mini-crime spree wasn't over. When a Mankato Police Department officer came to her home to confront her, she refused to talk, and tried shutting the door on him. The officer wedged his leg into the doorway, propping it open.''


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> they came to "confront her", what does that mean? It's more than talk, trust me. She was a suspect. She attempted to flee, they pushed in to apprehend her. My guess (i don't know all the facts as you appear to) is that it will stand no problem and was completely lawful. By the way, my reading comprehension skills are excellent, it would appear that i can see subtleties and nuance where you appear to be locked in to your position at all costs, its all black and white.


I don't know any facts, just what was written in the article, and I don't try to read things into it. Take it at face value., because I wasn't there. So, let's say the cops came to interrogate her as a suspect.....she has every legal right to say, "no thanks, I don't want to talk to you." At that point, the cops have a few choices...they can build a case against her, without her cooperation.....they can convince a judge to issue a warrent for her arrest...or they can illegally enter her home and drag her out of the house. It's not a question of black or white, it's the law, weather you like it or not.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

freeFromUber said:


> Whatever "reason" they had for going to the house doesn't matter...no warrent, no entry...have a nice day.


She was identified by the driver for causing criminal damage. The police had every right to enter any residence to arrest her without a warrant.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> I don't know any facts, just what was written in the article, and I don't try to read things into it. Take it at face value., because I wasn't there. So, let's say the cops came to interrogate her as a suspect.....she has every legal right to say, "no thanks, I don't want to talk to you." At that point, the cops have a few choices...they can build a case against her, without her cooperation.....they can convince a judge to issue a warrent for her arrest...or they can illegally enter her home and drag her out of the house. It's not a question of black or white, it's the law, weather you like it or not.


I'm not a legal expert by any means, but I did find this Q&A that might help out. I understand where your coming from. She did have the right to remain silent during the interview, even request an attorney, but she may not have had the right to leave the interview/investigation - i.e. shut the door on the police. (Note: you have to say 'I wish to remain silent' to each question. Being drunk, I don't think she did that, and things escalated quickly).

''*Can a suspect leave a police interview?*
.
.
.

Ultimately, whether or not you are "under arrest" is a _post hoc_ decision made by a court taking into account the totality of the circumstances. So while it may not _appear_ that you are technically "under arrest", you might still be _legally _"under arrest."

The best thing to do if you don't want to answer questions being posed by the police is to assert your right to stay silent, request the presence of an attorney, and to tell them that you wish to leave. Two of those they _have_ to do, the last might result in an arrest.''

https://www.quora.com/Can-a-suspect-leave-a-police-interview


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> She was identified by the driver for causing criminal damage. The police had every right to enter any residence to arrest her without a warrant.


100% incorrect.



just_me said:


> I'm not a legal expert by any means, but I did find this Q&A that might help out. I understand where your coming from. She did have the right to remain silent during the interview, even request an attorney, but she may not have had the right to leave the interview/investigation - i.e. shut the door on the police. (Note: you have to say 'I wish to remain silent' to each question. Being drunk, I don't think she did that, and things escalated quickly).
> 
> ''*Can a suspect leave a police interview?*
> .
> ...


Interesting facts. I don't know if that is applicable to this situation. It seem like the example you cite is at a police station.... in which case, after stating your intent to remain silent, you ask: 1. Am I being detained? 2. What crime(s) if any, an I being charged with. 3. Am I free to go?
There is a huge difference between being interviewed at police HQ, and being dragged out of your house. The 4th amendment of the US Constitution protects all US citizens (and probably illegals) from that type of behavior.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> 100% incorrect.
> 
> Interesting facts. I don't know if that is applicable to this situation. It seem like the example you cite is at a police station.... in which case, after stating your intent to remain silent, you ask: 1. Am I being detained? 2. What crime(s) if any, an I being charged with. 3. Am I free to go?
> There is a huge difference between being interviewed at police HQ, and being dragged out of your house. The 4th amendment of the US Constitution protects all US citizens (and probably illegals) from that type of behavior.


Where the interview occurs does make a difference. But in this case, it's the closing of the door on the police that I'm wondering about. I don't think she was legally allowed to do that (she is being charged with obstructing the legal process). She may have been too impaired to ask any questions, too. The article and video below doesn't say. We'll find out though, she is being charged with 4th degree assault against a peace officer, obstructing the legal process, and 1st degree damage to property - http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2018/01/03/woman-commands-dog-to-kill-cop/ (see the video).


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

just_me said:


> Where the interview occurs does make a difference. But in this case, it's the closing of the door on the police that I'm wondering about. I don't think she was legally allowed to do that (she is being charged with obstructing the legal process). She may have been too impaired to ask any questions, too. The article and video below doesn't say. We'll find out though, she is being charged with 4th degree assault against a peace officer, obstructing the legal process, and 1st degree damage to property - http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2018/01/03/woman-commands-dog-to-kill-cop/ (see the video).


I don't know about MN, but in NJ I know for a fact you have every right to close the door to prevent illegal entry. I think the fact the cops physically dragged her out of her house is a problem. They invited her to come outside, which she smartly declined to do...cops have a bad habit of making up things, especially if they have another cop there to swear to their lies. They also tend to add on as many charges as they can think of in a situation like this, or any situation for that matter...hoping something will stick at trial, or to use in a plea bargain. I would love to know how this case ends up...she'll probably get in more trouble for telling the dog to kill, than anything else.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

freeFromUber said:


> 100% incorrect.


If that's incorrect then why did she get arrested for 1st degree property damage without talking to the cops? The *CRIME *of 1st degree property damaged occurred well before the police went to "interview" her. The officers had more then enough probable cause to enter the home, in fact the officers had legal cause to have their weapons drawn when confronting her. The suspect portrayed very violent behavior while committing the crime. The officers were well within the law. The other two charges of assault against a peace officer and obstructing came after the initial contact with the officers. You're 100% incorrect.

Well, I guess I can't reply because I stated the facts. The moderators took my 1st Amendment Right away from me and deleated my post. I guess that helps you, but you do not need an arrest warrant to make an arrest. How many DUI arrest are made without a warrant, how many operating a stolen vehicle arrest are made without a warrant? How many possession of a controlled substance arrest are made without a warrant? How many criminal traffic infraction arrest are made without a warrant? I would estimate that 97% of the arrest made are made without a warrant. Do you have different numbers?


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Idiot. *IT WAS NOT A FRIGGIN SEARCH. *It was officers already having enough field evidence to make an arrest. You are exactly why this country believes Uber is the best thing since sliced bread. You are a moron. You are a big reason why this country has fallen 27 spots in the world rankings of education in the past 30 years.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

just_me said:


> I'm not a legal expert by any means, but I did find this Q&A that might help out. I understand where your coming from. She did have the right to remain silent during the interview, even request an attorney, but she may not have had the right to leave the interview/investigation - i.e. shut the door on the police. (Note: you have to say 'I wish to remain silent' to each question. Being drunk, I don't think she did that, and things escalated quickly).
> 
> ''*Can a suspect leave a police interview?*
> .
> ...


Without a warrant, you are under no obligation to even open the door of your domicile or verbally acknowledge you are present.
One of my friends f'd up royally, smashed a Victorian wraparound porch with his rented cab and failed to remove the empty beer cans from his taxi.

However, when the police came to his domicile, he refused to acknowledge his presence.
By the time he responded to police requests by phone, more than 24 hours had passed and he was stone cold sober at the police station.
The beer cans were not considered evidence- pax leave empty beer cans in cabs all the time.
He walked away exonerated.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Why does the title of this thread say the dog was a Service Dog?


Because the dog was trained to do a certain task; to assist the handler in completing a task that she could not do on her own.

Thanks for asking.





freeFromUber said:


> View attachment 193168


If she is on parole/probation, then I believe she may have relinquished rights to her home.

She needs to lawyer up.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Good thing the Uber driver didn't have a gun for defense, might have lost their job.


Actually, my dad had a theory about this. What does a Police Department do with an officer involved shooting? They place the officer on administrative leave pending the investigation.

It's possible that she'll be activated once the investigation is completed by Lyft and the police. Sucks for her because she doesn't get paid while not working unless she has a regular job on the side.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

The pic reminds me of Aileen Wuornos.

Isn't meth wonderful?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Mary Boettcher's latest arrest includes a ("service-dog-aided") attack on a cop.
> 
> According to her criminal history, Mary Boettcher has had issues related to alcohol and misbehavior.
> 
> ...


Isnt that the woman who was clawing at Tedgeys Screen on his window a while back ????
No one knows how to behave in public like pill head women when drinking !



mrpjfresh said:


> One crazy "Boettch". Drugs did a number on that poor girl. She looks every year of 36 and then some. I guess we can add "attack police" to the list of answers to "What service is your dog trained to perform?"


I want one !
( how about service dog trained to run down and bite door slammers and catch up with car as i speed off?)



FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Mary Boettcher's latest arrest includes a ("service-dog-aided") attack on a cop.
> 
> According to her criminal history, Mary Boettcher has had issues related to alcohol and misbehavior.
> 
> ...


Did she tip ?



freeFromUber said:


> This girl should clearly give up drinking, but the cop was in the wrong. He can not enter her dwelling without a warrant. Typical cop thinks he can do whatever he wants and the laws don't apply to him. The girl does not have to engage in conversation with him, and he can not force his way into her house. He can also not try and drag her through the front door just because he wants to talk to her. Lots of problems for the cops in this case, Too bad she didn't have a pit bull.


Her fault.
She opened the door.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> your misunderstanding the power of probable cause.
> 
> Is it right?
> 
> ...


Look out window.
See cops
Return to bed.
End of Story.

She opened the door and engaged initially.
Never open door.

They will either go away or kick it down.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Without a warrant, you are under no obligation to even open the door of your domicile or verbally acknowledge you are present.
> One of my friends f'd up royally, smashed a Victorian wraparound porch with his rented cab and failed to remove the empty beer cans from his taxi.
> 
> However, when the police came to his domicile, he refused to acknowledge his presence.
> ...


Sounds like your friend dodged a bullet on that one. I just found this: ''A recent California Supreme Court decision ruled that police may enter a DUI suspect's home without a warrant on the basis of the theory that important evidence, namely the suspect's blood alcohol level, may be lost otherwise.'' - https://www.legalzoom.com/articles/can-the-police-search-your-house-without-a-warrant (10/2009)

Back to the OP - I wonder what this girl's blood alcohol level was, or what other drugs they found in her system.



FormerTaxiDriver said:


> She needs to lawyer up.


Yup.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

freeFromUber said:


> You're missing the whole point. Nowhere in that article does it say the police chased the girl to her house. It says they went to her house TO TALK TO HER. She does not have to talk to the cops. If she decides to close the door, the conversation is over. The cop CAN NOT PUT HIS LEG IN HER HOUSE to stop her from closing the door. Then he compounds his F-up by dragging her out of the house....100% illegal.


She initiated assault on a Uniformed working peace officer by instructing her dog to Attack.

She lost defense at that Precise point.

She could have told him " Speedy Gonzales is my lawyer. You can contact him in the morning. I have nothing to say. Goodbye."

She initiated an assault instead.
3-5 bye bye



Disgusted Driver said:


> Umm, how do you know why the cops went to her house? Because of what you read in a newspaper story? Regardless of what a reporter wrote it seems unlikely that they were there just to talk to her. They didn't just pick her door to knock on at random. IF the uber driver called the police and said the woman who damaged my car went into that apartment then they have probable cause even if they tell her they just want to talk to her. There's a reason why they knocked on her door, it wasn't just to canvas the neighborhood. Please stop being so obtuse. The police do occasionally abuse their power, let's save the outrage for a real example.


They could have shot her.
Claimed they feared for their life.
Put a tv remote in her dead hand.
Swear she rapidly withdrew remote from behind her . . .
People have been shot holding a candy bar with a shiney wrapper . . .

A plumber coming out from under a house to see what commotion was shot for holding a wrench . . .



just_me said:


> Sounds like your friend dodged a bullet on that one. I just found this: ''A recent California Supreme Court decision ruled that police may enter a DUI suspect's home without a warrant on the basis of the theory that important evidence, namely the suspect's blood alcohol level, may be lost otherwise.'' - https://www.legalzoom.com/articles/can-the-police-search-your-house-without-a-warrant (10/2009)
> 
> Back to the OP - I wonder what this girl's blood alcohol level was, or what other drugs they found in her system.
> 
> Yup.


A D.U.I. test can only be forcefully administered in the case of a Fatality.

So . ..
A ruling claiming evidence " could be lost " is unsubstantiated due to the fact that there is no assurance of evidence or its availability.

They can only force an individual to submit in the case of a fatality.

That Legal Theory is inherently flawed.

Now i have heard of people beating a DUI by running into a bar after an accident and downing multiple shots before police arrived.

Claiming the accident shook them up so severly they needed a drink.
They were charged with leaving the scene of an accident.



freeFromUber said:


> Come on man...READ the article...the police department came to her house to confront her regarding the alleged mini-crime spree. She does not have to talk to the cops, and unless they have a warrent, they are not legally getting in that house. Whatever "reason" they had for going to the house doesn't matter...no warrent, no entry...have a nice day.


They went to her home to conduct their " "Initial Interview".
With intent to establish enough cause to arrest her.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> A D.U.I. test can only be forcefully administered in the case of a Fatality.
> 
> So . ..
> A ruling claiming evidence " could be lost " is unsubstantiated due to the fact that there is no assurance of evidence or its availability.
> ...


When she was arrested, the police had the right to ask her to be tested. If she refused, that refusal could be used against her in a court, yes? (I wasn't applying the DUI test to the OP, but to the arrest. I should have been more specific).


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Inagree with freeFromUber the officers did not have a legal right to enter her home without a warrant. Probably cause cannot be assumed from a mere 911 call. People falsify police reports all the time.

They were there to investigate within the letter of the law.

Unless they witness a crime being committed and believe someones life is at risk when responding to a call to anyone, they cannot barge in.

If they didnt witness her commit a crime, they cannot detain her. They caused the altercation in order to crease probable cause by putting his foot in the door.

The woman is more than likely guilty, but we have laws for a reason.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Anyone that didn't rate five stars.... You are a snowflake


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

From a cop. If i arrived on a scene and spoke with the driver and saw physical damage on the vehicle I now have PC to affect a arrest. That means when I knock on the door and she decides to close it that technically it’s fleeing and I’m covered under “hot pursuit” to wedge the door open and effect the arrest. I’m not allowed to search the house but I can hold the door so that I can arrest her.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Anyone that didn't rate five stars.... You are a snowflake


I've been wondering who has been rating her 5 stars - LOL...



SaintCl89 said:


> From a cop. If i arrived on a scene and spoke with the driver and saw physical damage on the vehicle I now have PC to affect a arrest. That means when I knock on the door and she decides to close it that technically it's fleeing and I'm covered under "hot pursuit" to wedge the door open and effect the arrest. I'm not allowed to search the house but I can hold the door so that I can arrest her.


Thank you.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Cops can't blindly chase felons into a house unless they see it being committed. 

I know this because the cops I called 10 years ago, took their sweet ass time getting a warrant to enter a vacant house to grab an armed robber. Ofc the ****** was long gone.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Who cares what she looks like, did she tip?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

SaintCl89 said:


> From a cop. If i arrived on a scene and spoke with the driver and saw physical damage on the vehicle I now have PC to affect a arrest. That means when I knock on the door and she decides to close it that technically it's fleeing and I'm covered under "hot pursuit" to wedge the door open and effect the arrest. I'm not allowed to search the house but I can hold the door so that I can arrest her.


So my friend was smart to simply not answer or open the door.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> So my friend was smart to simply not answer or open the door.


Correct. If you know you messed up and are about to get arrested. If I don't have a warrant and don't know you are home then what do I have to go on

I'm not always an Uber driver. Sometimes I write uber drivers tickets


----------



## RickR (Jul 29, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> This girl should clearly give up drinking, but the cop was in the wrong. He can not enter her dwelling without a warrant. Typical cop thinks he can do whatever he wants and the laws don't apply to him. The girl does not have to engage in conversation with him, and he can not force his way into her house. He can also not try and drag her through the front door just because he wants to talk to her. Lots of problems for the cops in this case, Too bad she didn't have a pit bull.


If you've assaulted someone and you OPEN the door, I think they have the right to then arrest you.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Reason #4 I'd rather drive a taxi.
> 
> Not only would I not pay a dime for customer damage but I'd also get to refund off my taxi rental for lost time, and chances are high I could just get a different taxi the next day.


What's your AVERAGE net weekly after expenses?


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)




----------



## RickR (Jul 29, 2017)

SaintCl89 said:


> View attachment 193348


The question is would that be considered hot pursuit?



SaintCl89 said:


> View attachment 193348


Police officers generally need to obtain arrest warrants before arresting suspects in their dwellings (_Payton v. New York, _U.S. Sup. Ct. 1980). If necessary, another officer can be posted outside a home to prevent a suspect's escape during the time it takes to obtain a warrant.

However, warrantless in-home arrests are valid under certain circumstances if "exigent circumstances" exist that make it impracticable for the police to obtain a warrant. Examples of exigent circumstances are:


A police officer who is in hot pursuit of a fleeing suspect who runs into a house or apartment will not generally be required to break off the chase and obtain a warrant.

A police officer who believes that someone in the home is in danger and gains entry for that reason may then arrest the owner without a warrant.

*A police officer who is let into the home by someone answering the door may make the arrest without a warrant.*
https://sfcriminallawspecialist.com/blog/when-can-police-arrest-a-suspect-without-an-arrest-warrant/


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Any more questions you can inbox me

I charge LUX rates for the really good questions


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Pigs are drama queens.

Attempted homicide with a 25lb pooch is seriously hilarious.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Mary Boettcher's latest arrest includes a ("service-dog-aided") attack on a cop.
> 
> According to her criminal history, Mary Boettcher has had issues related to alcohol and misbehavior.
> 
> ...


Jesus. I keep hearing and seeing these stories of passengers vandalizing cars while the drivers stand there. This is America, grab the crackhead **** and throw her in the LA river I say.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

She’s lucky they didn’t shoot the dog
Imho


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> She just wasn't expecting company
> 
> View attachment 192360


Even makeup couldn't fix that RBF (resting ***** face)



freeFromUber said:


> You're missing the whole point. Nowhere in that article does it say the police chased the girl to her house. It says they went to her house TO TALK TO HER. She does not have to talk to the cops. If she decides to close the door, the conversation is over. The cop CAN NOT PUT HIS LEG IN HER HOUSE to stop her from closing the door. Then he compounds his F-up by dragging her out of the house....100% illegal.


Grabbing women by the ***** is illegal too. But in America you can do that and still become the most powerful person on earth, as long as you have enough money and connections. No the greatest country on earth can't be corrupt though, right?



SaintCl89 said:


> She's lucky they didn't shoot the dog
> Imho


Don't shoot the dog, shoot the crackhead. There's no coming back for her. I say don't waste taxpayer money and just shoot her in the temple and call it a day. Spend the money for her recovery on saving even one child's life. After all 16,000 children die a day of hunger.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

3 star if she gives minimum $2 cash tip. $5 cash tip or more I give 4 star at least, no exceptions.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> 3 star if she gives minimum $2 cash tip. $5 cash tip or more I give 4 star at least, no exceptions.


I got a $2 tip from someone that called me an asshole..
.5 starts for them


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

That dog needs a new owner.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

How did the woman make it into her house? Did the driver just let her go and not make an attempt to stop her? 
The moment she broke the windshield my elbow would have been introduced to her face a couple of times then I would have dragged her from the car and held her down until the police/ambulance arrived.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

She will likely be locked up for years and the driver will eventually get a nice restitution. He could sue for damages and lost revenue. Looks like everything she owns will be used to pay the driver and the cop. I feel bad for the dog.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> She will likely be locked up for years and the driver will eventually get a nice restitution. He could sue for damages and lost revenue. Looks like everything she owns will be used to pay the driver and the cop. I feel bad for the dog.


a person like this has no assets to recover  wouldn't get a dirty nickel out of her!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

RickR said:


> If you've assaulted someone and you OPEN the door, I think they have the right to then arrest you.
> 
> What's your AVERAGE net weekly after expenses?


I only do it part time, 2-5 shifts a week, so average per week is is a meaningless figure. Some weeks $0 (the September off season) some weeks $900.

For 2017 my average Profit per SHIFT was $155, with $95 being the worst on 2017. (I had a couple half shifts but i'm not counting those in the average)

The average shift length was 11.5 hours,
So my hourly profit on average was $13.47 or 167% of the local min wage.

Relative to uber's $9.00 per hour as per the Craigslist ad it's +49% higher,
By math after expenses (as calculated by me) with uber, it's +236% higher


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

5 stars. I've known women like this and they track you down.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

This looks like a male that has decided to identify with being female, is now angry as hell about it and wants everyone else to pay for it.


----------



## Rammmmin (Jul 24, 2015)

I feel bad for her ,too much anger and frustration over nothing


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

freeFromUber said:


> I don't know about MN, but in NJ I know for a fact you have every right to close the door to prevent illegal entry. I think the fact the cops physically dragged her out of her house is a problem. They invited her to come outside, which she smartly declined to do...cops have a bad habit of making up things, especially if they have another cop there to swear to their lies. They also tend to add on as many charges as they can think of in a situation like this, or any situation for that matter...hoping something will stick at trial, or to use in a plea bargain. I would love to know how this case ends up...she'll probably get in more trouble for telling the dog to kill, than anything else.


Cops pile up charges.
Assistant D.A.'s drop charges and cut " "deals"

Its how the game works.

She wont be getting a deal on trying to break cops leg or using dog to bite cop 5 times.

She wont get deal on original charge now either.

Has to be kept to show probable cause.

She will be going away for up to 3 years now.
They can dry her out.


----------



## OoberrVegas (Jun 15, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> What an ugly mut.
> 
> Poor dog to be stuck with her.


No more peanut butter fridays for him


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Reason #4 I'd rather drive a taxi.
> 
> Not only would I not pay a dime for customer damage but I'd also get to refund off my taxi rental for lost time, and chances are high I could just get a different taxi the next day.


But here you are cutie pie


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Chris Verdi said:


> But here you are cutie pie


There's lots of us dirty cabbies here. More than you know.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OoberrVegas said:


> No more peanut butter fridays for him


They must cut his head off to test for Rabies.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Mary Boettcher's latest arrest includes a ("service-dog-aided") attack on a cop.
> 
> According to her criminal history, Mary Boettcher has had issues related to alcohol and misbehavior.
> 
> ...


Hey! Uberlyfg doesn't want u to cancel rides! Be a good uberslave and ignore the broken windshield!


----------



## Lynchian Terror (Jan 4, 2018)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Her *running into her house and evading the police* gave the police the ability to enter her house to chase her.


U must've read a different story.


freeFromUber said:


> Lots of problems for the cops in this case, Too bad she didn't have a pit bull.


He doesn't deserve to be injured any more than she deserves to have our* rights abused. I was surprised to see someone else actually paid attention to that aspect of the story instead of only being stupid monkeys relishing vengeance against the perpetrator. But disappointingly you seem to have the same mentality, except u look like a cop hater instead. Hardly anyone here who is arguing will recognize that ur right anyway, but when u show yr motivation is hate instead of actual concern for deteriorating liberty & increasing authoritarianism, it contributes more to their inability to ever come around to being able to care about the higher principle involved, which is counter to the human instincts both sides are arguing from. Wishing it was a pit bull sorta hurts the cause, spoiling everything u said up to then.

Not that this forum matters much in that regard, but if u habitually make points about this sort of thing, it might be nice to rethink yr rhetorical strategy. For the cause's sake. Maybe ur sincerely just into hating cops and could givva **** about _why_ this one was wrong, as long as u get a justification to hate another cop, and so carry on. If not, then realize most people are gonna think "why should he have to bother when he can just reach in and drag her out", and if all they see rebutting that is "I wish he'd gotten the pit bull treatment", then nobody's mind is enhanced.

And it's a wonder that dog wasn't shot. Many SWAT raids lead to dogicide, even if the dog didn't attack. I read of one where they weren't even at the right house.

*_ours_, not just _hers_, cuz ultimately that's the problem: not that _she_ was unconstitutionally apprehended this one time, but that it being allowed in any instance is furthering the precedent of allowing our authorities to act against _our society's_ better interest. It matters cuz it's not just her rights being abused; it's all of ours, whether one thinks they'll ever need that right or not**. Many confuse the calling out as sympathizing with a criminal for not being treated properly instesd of being spiteful, as they believe decent people are supposed to feel, and so they counter react. So when we call out an officer for this kind of thing, it shouldn't be for garnering points in the stupid left-right game. It should be because our protections against power abuse are being attacked, not because we picked a team and feel the need to side with it, or because we're pro or anti police. It should be because we're offended that _our _rights are abused, not because of one lone person's.

For all we know this officer was behaving the way he was taught. Same could be true of the woman. Anyone who sincerely cares would realize that's where the real problems lie. Not within the emotional reactions to a singular incident. Nor whether the involved individuals 'get what they deserve", pit bull mauling or dragged out of a house.

This officer is only guilty of settling for convenience in a stressful moment. His transgression is part of a cultural trend. So being eaten by a pit bull solves nothing, no matter how satisfying it may feel to the monkey brain, out of anger for all the past experiences of this cultural trend. It would only be another tragedy, and ironically add fuel to the authoritarians' fire, as yet another justification for the attitudes of the "law & order" crowd***, who in a further ironic twist are usually not so fond of laws, such as those that prohibit a cop from doing whatever is most convenient for him in pursuing law & order. And those who are doing the calling out are actually trying to remind each other of the law. (Wtf is the order part?) The importance of which is often forgotten, cuz emotions often steer us counter to higher principles.

**if we only care about protecting the rights we think we personally need, well do the Walmart heirs really need that extra $billion? No? So why are the people that don't care if cops abuse other individuals' rights in pursuit of their duties as long as they aren't rights they think they'll need, often the same people who speak up for the individuals who say they're "unfairly" taxed at a higher rate when they don't personally need that money that's being taxed? And the poorer supporters of those people don't only not need that particular protection, they could benefit from the lack of it, just as they falsely believe they'll benefit from giving cops a pass for abuses while pursuing "law & order. They don't need that money just as u supposedly don't need that right against the police, so who cares if it's protected from "abusive" taxing? Pretty big logical stretch, I admit, but 3 hours on the freeway and then some pot can do that to a brain. It was fun to see where it would go. It almost made sense.

***the gd Nixon effect is still alive & kicking


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

freeFromUber said:


> This girl should clearly give up drinking, but the cop was in the wrong. He can not enter her dwelling without a warrant. Typical cop thinks he can do whatever he wants and the laws don't apply to him. The girl does not have to engage in conversation with him, and he can not force his way into her house. He can also not try and drag her through the front door just because he wants to talk to her. Lots of problems for the cops in this case, Too bad she didn't have a pit bull.


You rob a bank, eyewitnesses follow you from the bank to your house. Cop knocks on the door. You answer the door and match the video evidence as well as the eyewitness description. Cop does not need a warrant to drag your ******ed ass out in handcuffs.



freeFromUber said:


> You're missing the whole point. Nowhere in that article does it say the police chased the girl to her house. It says they went to her house TO TALK TO HER. She does not have to talk to the cops. If she decides to close the door, the conversation is over. The cop CAN NOT PUT HIS LEG IN HER HOUSE to stop her from closing the door. Then he compounds his F-up by dragging her out of the house....100% illegal.


So your contention is that the cops randomly chose this house with no input from the driver and just happened to pick the one that had the lady that the driver accused of the crime? This isn't a schoolyard game, when a cop asks you a question you don't get to say "safe in my house, get a warrant!"


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

No Comment


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

freeFromUber said:


> This girl should clearly give up drinking, but the cop was in the wrong. He can not enter her dwelling without a warrant. Typical cop thinks he can do whatever he wants and the laws don't apply to him. The girl does not have to engage in conversation with him, and he can not force his way into her house. He can also not try and drag her through the front door just because he wants to talk to her. Lots of problems for the cops in this case, Too bad she didn't have a pit bull.


Not true. Officer can, absolutely, enter & drag if he witnesses the offense.


----------



## RickR (Jul 29, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I only do it part time, 2-5 shifts a week, so average per week is is a meaningless figure. Some weeks $0 (the September off season) some weeks $900.
> 
> For 2017 my average Profit per SHIFT was $155, with $95 being the worst on 2017. (I had a couple half shifts but i'm not counting those in the average)
> 
> ...


Do you pay for gas? No other expenses/fees?


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

freeFromUber said:


> This girl should clearly give up drinking, but the cop was in the wrong. He can not enter her dwelling without a warrant. Typical cop thinks he can do whatever he wants and the laws don't apply to him. The girl does not have to engage in conversation with him, and he can not force his way into her house. He can also not try and drag her through the front door just because he wants to talk to her. Lots of problems for the cops in this case, Too bad she didn't have a pit bull.


What's amazing about your statement is.....everything you said is completely incorrect in the context it is presented in.

You should become a lawyer.



freeFromUber said:


> You're missing the whole point. Nowhere in that article does it say the police chased the girl to her house. It says they went to her house TO TALK TO HER. She does not have to talk to the cops. If she decides to close the door, the conversation is over. The cop CAN NOT PUT HIS LEG IN HER HOUSE to stop her from closing the door. Then he compounds his F-up by dragging her out of the house....100% illegal.


Again.....pretty much wrong.

Here, lets ask the question that answers the issues at hand.......

What action did she take that alllowed the officer to legally take his actions?


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> What's amazing about your statement is.....everything you said is completely incorrect in the context it is presented in.
> 
> You should become a lawyer.
> 
> ...


She opened the door when he knocked on it, then she talked to him. At that point it was clear to the officer that she was in fact intoxicated and the person he was looking for.

As someone else pointed out earlier, if she hadn't answered the door and talked to him, THEN a warrant would have been necessary to proceed.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

somedriverguy said:


> She opened the door when he knocked on it, then she talked to him. At that point it was clear to the officer that she was in fact intoxicated and the person he was looking for.
> 
> As someone else pointed out earlier, if she hadn't answered the door and talked to him, THEN a warrant would have been necessary to proceed.


Half right.

She simply opened the door. Speaking wasn't necessary. She fits the description. He has reason to believe she is the suspect, located at her address.. Hello hand cuffs.

Sicking the dog on him was sheer stupidity. Once she did that, even if she got the door closed he could break it down with out a warrant.

That pooch will probably have a date with the needle.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

RickR said:


> Do you pay for gas? No other expenses/fees?


Gas, tolls, taxi rental, and credit car processing averaged $96 per shift on 2017.

My profit averaged $155 a shift.

And there was $45 for permits on the year.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Gas, tolls, taxi rental, and credit car processing averaged $96 per shift on 2017.
> 
> My profit averaged $155 a shift.
> 
> And there was $45 for permits on the year.


That's not bad. I think in sf it's $100-150 just to rent the cab.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> That's not bad. I think in sf it's $100-150 just to rent the cab.


Yeah but SF meter rates were $3.60 per mile 5 years ago. Three 10 mile rides and you are almost broke even..


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Mary Boettcher's latest arrest includes a ("service-dog-aided") attack on a cop.
> 
> According to her criminal history, Mary Boettcher has had issues related to alcohol and misbehavior.
> 
> ...


Was this before or after she offered oral for a free ride?

It matters.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

senorCRV said:


> Was this before or after she offered oral for a free ride?
> 
> It matters.


My stomach hurts from laughing....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TBone said:


> How did the woman make it into her house? Did the driver just let her go and not make an attempt to stop her?
> The moment she broke the windshield my elbow would have been introduced to her face a couple of times then I would have dragged her from the car and held her down until the police/ambulance arrived.


She would be rich.
You would get out in 5 years.
Then you could look for a dishwashing job . . .



Rammmmin said:


> I feel bad for her ,too much anger and frustration over nothing


Drunk pill head.
I bet you $3.00
Typical behavior.

These are the people who Rate us !

Left to her own devices
She will be found dead in her bed in 5-10 years, drowned on aspirated vomitus.
Or dead from Liver failure.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

senorCRV said:


> Was this before or after she offered oral for a free ride?
> 
> It matters.


 This type usually nymphs out after a couple of beers.


----------



## Sirshoelaceman (Sep 29, 2016)

It must be tough for her since Gale Boettecher died.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> She would be rich.
> You would get out in 5 years.
> Then you could look for a dishwashing job . . .
> .


In Ohio, deadly force can be used to protect your property. 
She wouldn't get rich from me 
Dishwashing at $14 an hour actually pays better than Uber


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

freeFromUber said:


> This girl should clearly give up drinking, but the cop was in the wrong. He can not enter her dwelling without a warrant. Typical cop thinks he can do whatever he wants and the laws don't apply to him. The girl does not have to engage in conversation with him, and he can not force his way into her house. He can also not try and drag her through the front door just because he wants to talk to her. Lots of problems for the cops in this case, Too bad she didn't have a pit bull.


I am not a fan of police brutality, but the cop has the right to come and aid the Uber driver who clearly was dealing with a dangerous passenger.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TBone said:


> In Ohio, deadly force can be used to protect your property.
> She wouldn't get rich from me
> Dishwashing at $14 an hour actually pays better than Uber


Where are they paying dishwashers $14.00 an hour !
I have a Resumee !



metal_orion said:


> I am not a fan of police brutality, but the cop has the right to come and aid the Uber driver who clearly was dealing with a dangerous passenger.


The woman is OBVIOUSLY A DANGER TO SOCIETY !

2 VICTIMS IN ONE NIGHT !

And that was JUST GOING HOME !


----------



## RickR (Jul 29, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Gas, tolls, taxi rental, and credit car processing averaged $96 per shift on 2017.
> 
> My profit averaged $155 a shift.
> 
> And there was $45 for permits on the year.


That's the same pay as ride share. Sounds like both are EQUAL crappy jobs to me.......


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

RickR said:


> That's the same pay as ride share. Sounds like both are EQUAL crappy jobs to me.......


Wrong. MearsTroll doesn't have to fix or replace his leased taxi. Just lease and gas.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yeah but SF meter rates were $3.60 per mile 5 years ago. Three 10 mile rides and you are almost broke even..


$2.40 a mile here..

Usually i have my lease covered 2-3 hours. Start at 8:30 PM and by midnight i'm over $100 most nights, or solid into profit.



RickR said:


> That's the same pay as ride share. Sounds like both are EQUAL crappy jobs to me.......


Not in Orlando, not even close...

60% profit on ($2.40 a mile plus $.45 per minute under 20MPH + tip)
{my total take of all fares+ tips = 60% sometimes i deliberatly work areas where i know i won't get tips to keep busy... but it doesn't matter cause $20+ $1 in tips = $21 with no tip}

OR

53c a mile 8c a minute MINUS vehicle expenses.
(this is what your forgetting, Orlando rates are just beyond god awful)

I don't even have to be as busy in the taxi to make more money.. but Normally i AM almost as busy.


----------

